

By 2029 no computer will have passed the Turing Test. - chrislloyd
http://www.longbets.org/1

======
terra_t
bull, the turing test has been passed a long time ago. in order to beat the
average human, all you need is (i) active listening, and (ii) the ability to
change the subject.

~~~
sorbus
I'm sure that they would be really interested to know that, then. Can you
provide citations for your claim?

